# Pm-1640hd. Anyone Have Any Experience With One?



## Cmesler (Mar 11, 2016)

Recently ordered a pm1640hd from Matt and was wondering if anyone has had any experience with one. I haven't found much information on the 1640 or 1660hd other than some older posts about a 1440hd. I'm sure the machine is going to be everything I expect it to be. But it never hurts to ask.
Thanks, CJ


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 11, 2016)

Can't help from the experience perspective, but we sure would like to see pics of that bad boy when you get it!


----------



## Cmesler (Mar 11, 2016)

There will be plenty of pictures uploaded once I take delivery. Hopefully will be able to help some others that are interested in a bigger machine.


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 11, 2016)

Oh, I was interested in a larger machine...I just don't have a place for one.


----------



## Cmesler (Mar 11, 2016)

Space isn't really an issue. My decision really came down to I wanted a 16" machine and a hefty one. Would have been nice to have the rml made in Taiwan lathe but it started at closer to 12 and the variable speed was closer to 16. The reason I went with the 40 is I figured for the price of the 60 I could get the 40 with a DRO installed and still be under 10.


----------



## Cmesler (Apr 6, 2016)

Well as the wait for the lathe draws close to the end. I called QMT yesterday and spoke to Matt to check on the progress and he said he had a few pictures to ease the wait.
Hard to tell actual size from the pictures but it is a haus none the less.


----------



## wrmiller (Apr 6, 2016)

Well I have no issues with determining scale: Unless that guy in the first pic is less that 4' tall, that is one big honking lathe!

I look forward to your pics and impressions once you get your hands on it and get it running.


----------



## jbolt (Apr 6, 2016)

Not Fair! You got pictures!!!!! 

The 1640HD looks like a beast.

The RML-1640 was high on my list but the cost of the machine plus the extra electrical work and I would need more tooling since it would make my current tooling seem too puny put me back to the 1440GT. Oh and the cost of a hoist for the 10" and 12" chucks and ....

Bill - if he is closer to 5' tall it is even bigger!


----------



## wrmiller (Apr 6, 2016)

Your right, I got the 'perspective' thing backwards...


----------



## Cmesler (Apr 6, 2016)

That was my first thought is that he must be 4' tall. I wasn't expecting the pictures but I guess Matt enjoys teasing the weak minded lol.
I really wanted the rml-1640 especially the variable speed model but I just could not part with extra coin.


----------



## mksj (Apr 6, 2016)

Won't be any issues with rigidity, that thing is a monster. Look forward to seeing it in action.


----------



## Cmesler (Apr 6, 2016)

I will be making a video to review it once I get it set up. Since there's not many of these floating around out on the interweb.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Apr 7, 2016)

Yes that is a pretty big machine! Its up on the pallet though, its not as tall as it seems, but it is a heavy one.

   I have a lot of these out there, but because of the size and cost, most go to larger shops. Where the guys use them at work, go home, and don't want to talk about them.   So you will find some here and there on the forums, but not as many as the smaller machines.

  I have taken a .400" Depth of cut (Per side, .800 Total) and it handled it pretty well, that was about the max though. Well for that tool anyway. There is a video of .200 per side on youtube, that was nothing. (As it should be on a heavy lathe like that)

   It was my own machine probably about 10 years ago now that I did the .400 on, just wanted to see what it could do. It was a little scary actually. 

 You will like this lathe, it really is a nice, really heavy duty machine.


----------



## Cmesler (Apr 8, 2016)

I'm looking forward to it getting here. For what I'm going to be doing with it I believe it is going to be more than sufficient.


----------

